#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  duvida roteador cisco com adsl

## chipseven

boa tarde meus caros amigos... gostaria que compartilhassem suas ideias a respeito do que li num certo topico aqui no forum, um cidadao disse q tinha como colocar um wic num roteador cisco aí dava pra rodar adsl... gostaria que compartilhassem suas experiencias com isso...

----------


## alexandrecorrea

so por ser cisco.. ja fica outro padrao ..

tenho um roteador que eh 100% modular.. da pra colocar qualquer tipo de interface nele..

----------


## chipseven

> so por ser cisco.. ja fica outro padrao ..
> 
> tenho um roteador que eh 100% modular.. da pra colocar qualquer tipo de interface nele..



me explica direito isso aí... to louco pra testar, qual modelo do seu roteador??? isso pode ate ser util pra galera aí q fica sofrendo com modem adsl hehehehe

----------


## sapucaia

Chip,

A WIC é a WIC 1ADSL. Por padrão ela é compatível com os Roteadores da Linha 1700, 2600XM, 3600 e 3700. Porém é uma Interface ADSL1, portanto só atinge velocidades de até 8Mbits de Down e 1Mbit de UP (se a qualidade da linha for "quase" perfeita). Outro detalhe. Para conseguir instalar uma versão de IOS que tenha suporte a ADSL, no caso dos Cisco serie 1700, o roteador tem de ter no mínimo 64Mb de RAM e 16Mb de Flash. A grande maioria dos 1700 que tem por ai, são 32Mb de RAM e 8Mb de Flash.

Existe também as HWIC 1ADSL com são padrão ADSL 2+, porém essas interfaces somente são compatíveis com os novos roteadores Cisco serie 1800 e 2800 acima. E são interfaces caras a beça.

Se ADSL1 satisfizer sua necessidade e vc já tiver algum roteador que atenda as necessidades da WIC 1ADSL, talvez seja interessante adquirir uma interface e utilizar o roteador que vc já tem, ou mesmo procurar por Roteadores Cisco nativos ADSL, Ex. Cisco 827, 837 e etc, que são relativamente baratos. Agora se o lance for ADSL2+, pode esquecer, porque na compra de um Roteador que suporte a HWIC 1ADSL e na compra da propria interface, vc com certeza gasta na casa dos R$ 3.000,00 fácil.

Abs,

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

vc pode usar um modem adsl cisco tambem , ja tive um mais por pura infelicidade queimou ... era um 827 somente adsl , nao funciona em adsl2/+2

----------


## chipseven

> Chip,
> 
> A WIC é a WIC 1ADSL. Por padrão ela é compatível com os Roteadores da Linha 1700, 2600XM, 3600 e 3700. Porém é uma Interface ADSL1, portanto só atinge velocidades de até 8Mbits de Down e 1Mbit de UP (se a qualidade da linha for "quase" perfeita). Outro detalhe. Para conseguir instalar uma versão de IOS que tenha suporte a ADSL, no caso dos Cisco serie 1700, o roteador tem de ter no mínimo 64Mb de RAM e 16Mb de Flash. A grande maioria dos 1700 que tem por ai, são 32Mb de RAM e 8Mb de Flash.
> 
> Existe também as HWIC 1ADSL com são padrão ADSL 2+, porém essas interfaces somente são compatíveis com os novos roteadores Cisco serie 1800 e 2800 acima. E são interfaces caras a beça.
> 
> Se ADSL1 satisfizer sua necessidade e vc já tiver algum roteador que atenda as necessidades da WIC 1ADSL, talvez seja interessante adquirir uma interface e utilizar o roteador que vc já tem, ou mesmo procurar por Roteadores Cisco nativos ADSL, Ex. Cisco 827, 837 e etc, que são relativamente baratos. Agora se o lance for ADSL2+, pode esquecer, porque na compra de um Roteador que suporte a HWIC 1ADSL e na compra da propria interface, vc com certeza gasta na casa dos R$ 3.000,00 fácil.
> 
> Abs,



no caso funciona 8megas tranquilamente??? quero testar aqui pra ver se vai funcionar blzinha... mas vlw pela força..

----------


## sapucaia

Rapaz...

Sinceramente é muito dificil garantir esses 8Mbits. Vai depender da distancia entre o DSLAM e o local de instalação e a qualidade do par. Muitas vezes pensamos estar próximos, mas devido a "voltas" que podem ocorrer entre caixas, primários e secundários, a distancia aumenta consideravelmente. Considerando que vc esteja até uma distancia de uns 1.200 do DSLAM, acredito que o Roteador deva alinhar em pelo menos uns 6Mbits. Se vc conhecer o instalador da sua região, vc pode conversar com ele e pedir para ele desativar temporariamente sua linha (telefone e ADSL), e pedir para ele fechar as pontas do seu par na Central dai vc mede a resistencia em Ohms da linha e usando da regra de 3 consegue determinar a distancia do seu par. O valor seria de aproximadamente 26 Ohms para cada 100 metros.

Ex: +ou- 200 Ohms = +ou- 800 metros.

----------


## copaers

Boa Tarde a todos

tenho cisco 1711 com 2 placas uma wic 4esw e a outra modem wic 1AM quero colocar ele pra juntar dois link adsl tem como fazer isto com este router se tiver tem como algum tutorial que ensina o basico, os dois link sao de 2 megas cada

----------


## alexandrecorrea

nao tem como juntar estes links .. porque são rotas "diferentes" mesmo que na operadora saiam do mesmo aparelho..

o que voce consegue fazer é dividir trafego entre eles.. por SERVIÇO, DESTINO ou ORIGEM ...

procure por "Cisco PBR" ou "policy based routing" que vai achar documetação vasta para fazer isto

----------

